# Best photo of a mantis I ever took!



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 13, 2013)

This is from the best thing that ever happened to me, my little girl Taylor(11) :wub: 

She drew it for me with colored pencil and asked if I could put it on my mantis forum(bless her little heart), she loves Idolo as much as me so any and all "likes" go to her! So please spare a like for her as it would make her day to see them stack up?  







And my cutie!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

Too cute man.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember those essential elements books. I played trumpet! Way better than I could draw.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tell her she has some real potential in art from Paul aka SM


----------



## sally (Jan 13, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2013)

Cutesy wootsey


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, way better than me! Nick you have a blessing, keep it up Taylor! I play clarinet too, since I was in 5th grade and still play today (12th grade)...stick with music and mantids, you can't go wrong!   

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 13, 2013)

Tay is on top of the world! She's like "they like my drawing!?!" to that I said "I think they love it!"

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, she wants to be a artist when she grows up so this has made her ecstatically excited!  She says Thanks as well.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good to hear Nick, she truly is gifted! Better than me at that age!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 13, 2013)

Very sweet.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Drawing and baby girl!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jan 13, 2013)

Awwe thats soo sweet,and she did a pretty accurate detail job on that mantis too. Its funny how things when you are a child shape you as an adult. For one of my first kindergarten projects I made a mantis out of pipe cleaners and now years later,I'm keeping them lol


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a really nice drawing. And your daughter is really cute


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 14, 2013)

You all are very kind indeed! in the morning I get to tell her she broke the record for most liked content ever! which makes me very proud! The kicker is shes really a good, smart, sweet kid. She tears up when the mis treated animal commercials come on  which makes her want to become a vet as well.

If anyone whats to add some kids(or adult) art pics by all means please do! would be nice to have a artistic culture touch here I would think?


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 14, 2013)

Taylor has more than one gift. Nick, your job is to make sure she runs with them. Good luck with the music, mantids, drawing, and life.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2013)

She is very talented girl! Tell her to keep up the good work, world needs more kids like her and tell her I want to show it on my site!


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2013)

my neighbor's 6 year old drew a mantis once but she kinda drew private parts on it (human ones, so it wasn't anatomically correct) so i really shouldn't post it, but if i find any doodles peeps sometimes leave on my papers of mantises i'll post them


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely  .


----------



## Precarious (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful drawing !!! She really have a good potentiel and a good sens of observations. Really love it !


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Tay was simply overwhelmed, on top of the world really by all the kind, sweet and wonderful comments(not to mention the likes)everyone left so me saying thanks wasn't enough, she made a little thank you of her own for all of you...  







Thanks from both of us, you guys are the Best!


----------

